# Rainbow Lakes



## dip

went to xenia a couple times recently to watch my daughter's basketball team and passed what i reckon to be rainbow. so i'm thinkin of tryin 'em out this year. anyone got any tips? what pay puddle is over in moraine? saw it going to a snow/ice removal snore session put on by the state.


----------



## dinkbuster1

Rainbow has been re-po'ed by the Bank, doubt it will be open this year. the one in Moraine? was it on Gettysburg rd and next to the big landfill? if so it was "Gettysburg lake". its a pretty good pay-pond that doesnt get much pressure. they arent in to "big fish" so your most likely going to be targeting and catching farm channels, trout, bullheads, and maybe big panfish.


----------



## TomC

Rainbow isnt closing or owned by the bank. I know the owner personally ive grown up with his family since i was a little kid. He will be opening it up in march, weather permiting. The owner is going to let me put my jon boat into a few of the lakes. He wants to see what the fishfinder shows. I will get with him and find out his stocking schedual. He had a set schedual last year and ill check to see if its the same.

Only other one I know of around here, is Bills Trout lakes. They are really picky thou, cant use superlines either.


----------



## H2O Mellon

The last time I looke as I passed there, the lake was up for sale again. DIP.... it's pretty much an easy drive for you, but man there has GOT to be better areas for you to go. Get w/ ole Flathunter, he knows all of the good pay puddles.


----------



## TomC

Yeah he had the property up for sale because he wasnt making much money. He said that due to the import ban on fish from canada the cost of fish went way up. He only made 36,000 profit last year and he said the hassle wasnt worth it.


----------



## flathunter

Try castaway lake in Hillsboro


----------



## H2O Mellon

flathunter said:


> Try castaway lake in Hillsboro


See I told ya!


----------



## dip

hay jack i'm gonna try to hit every pay puddle in ohio at least once this year! you are welcome to join me in my quest!


----------



## turkeytalker

We are having a Tourament at Castaway on May 4th.It's for members of cinypaylakes.com only.If any one is a member on here go to the site and get signed up for the Tourament.


----------



## PhotoGuy513

TomC said:


> Rainbow isnt closing or owned by the bank. I know the owner personally ive grown up with his family since i was a little kid. He will be opening it up in march, weather permiting. The owner is going to let me put my jon boat into a few of the lakes. He wants to see what the fishfinder shows. I will get with him and find out his stocking schedual. He had a set schedual last year and ill check to see if its the same.
> 
> Only other one I know of around here, is Bills Trout lakes. They are really picky thou, cant use superlines either.


hey can i go with ya when you put your boat in? pm me


----------



## H2O Mellon

TomC......

You may want to talk to your friend. There is a sign out @ Rainbow that say it has been sold to new owners.


----------



## PhotoGuy513

H2O Mellon said:


> TomC......
> 
> You may want to talk to your friend. There is a sign out @ Rainbow that say it has been sold to new owners.


hmmm i was wondering about that myself


----------



## rainbow owner

Rainbow is under new ownership, and we will be opening March 14, 2008. Currently stocking trout and cats! Family owned, family oriented. Great fishin' fun.


----------



## bill_gfish

> hay jack i'm gonna try to hit every pay puddle in ohio at least once this year! you are welcome to join me in my quest!


dang jack! how did you get an invitation? He won't talk to me.


----------



## flathunter

Dont worry Bill, he never responds to my pm's..It is like talking to a wall!


----------



## TomC

Hopefully the new onwers will keep cleaning Rainbow up, my friend cleaned a few of the lakes out and pulled a few cars out of one of the bigger lakes. The only reason i quit fishing there was because Rainbow was getting really bad, they need to drain a few of their lakes and clean out all the crap, cars,bus and other misc junk thats still in the big ones. Drain em and clean em out and ill be there.


----------



## neocats1

dip said:


> hay jack i'm gonna try to hit every pay puddle in ohio at least once this year! you are welcome to join me in my quest!


There's a nice lake up north here, Rohr's Lake. If you make it up, let me know and I'll try to go out with you. Excellent channel cat lake.


----------



## H2O Mellon

flathunter said:


> Dont worry Bill, he never responds to my pm's..It is like talking to a wall!



Sounds like someone else I know.....


----------



## dinkbuster1

TomC said:


> Hopefully the new onwers will keep cleaning Rainbow up, my friend cleaned a few of the lakes out and pulled a few cars out of one of the bigger lakes. The only reason i quit fishing there was because Rainbow was getting really bad, they need to drain a few of their lakes and clean out all the crap, cars,bus and other misc junk thats still in the big ones. Drain em and clean em out and ill be there.


what? and get rid of all that great cover? we had a spot in the big lake where there was a submerged Semi truck, best spot in the whole lake! thwey took it out and it ruined it. good to see rainbow is still kicking, lots of memories at that place. will be out on opening weekend providing trout are stocked


----------



## PhotoGuy513

what about the pike?? (thats what the sign says) what kinda size will be stocked?


----------



## dip

jakkal, whiz: wadda u guys want to talk about? 

hay dink- rainbow has what 11 or 13 puddles? how does one know which one to fish?


----------



## bill_gfish

about your trek across ohio paylaking. why aint ya invited me so I can get the bait and watch you catch all the fish. We fishing loramie at first open water?


----------



## dip

i dunno..... i have made no preparations to fish this year. truck fallin apart, boat fallin apart, my personal space bubble fallin apart and i ain't got no positive cash flow. mayhap i just fish for dingleberries in lake porcelain this year.


----------



## bill_gfish

sounds like my life so why dont we just fish and complain about it to each other. lol


----------



## dinkbuster1

dip said:


> jakkal, whiz: wadda u guys want to talk about?
> 
> hay dink- rainbow has what 11 or 13 puddles? how does one know which one to fish?


back when i used to visit there regularly in the spring i knew which ponds they stocked and how often and knew the best places in the pond to fish. with the new owners i dont know which ones i would fish now unless they know the lakes well. certain lakes would get stocked every day, others maybe once a month. best bet would be to get there early on Fri or Sat and watch/follow the fish truck.


----------



## pendog66

dinkbuster1 said:


> what? and get rid of all that great cover? we had a spot in the big lake where there was a submerged Semi truck, best spot in the whole lake! thwey took it out and it ruined it. good to see rainbow is still kicking, lots of memories at that place. will be out on opening weekend providing trout are stocked




i might have to join u dink if they are stocking trout, let me know


----------



## dinkbuster1

pendog66 said:


> i might have to join u dink if they are stocking trout, let me know


will do! as for now i plan on going out on either sat or sun of opening weekend for trout


----------



## Chuck P.

Is Rainbow the one close to the waste water plant? I remember going to a pay puddle that stunk to high heaven and I never went back. Same one?


----------



## pendog66

dinkbuster1 said:


> will do! as for now i plan on going out on either sat or sun of opening weekend for trout


sounds good, call me during the week and let me know


----------



## dinkbuster1

Chuck P. said:


> Is Rainbow the one close to the waste water plant? I remember going to a pay puddle that stunk to high heaven and I never went back. Same one?


yep, thats the one. although it wasnt the waste plant you were smelling, it was the water at rainbow! :S :S


----------



## rainbow owner

The sign says trout and cats, couldnt get pike in time for opening day....my dad tried. Hope to see you out there anyway! We've been cleaning up the place for a couple months, the bait house was trashed!....looks better than it ever did!! Just wait and see!
Rainbow owners daughter


----------



## PhotoGuy513

rainbow owner said:


> The sign says trout and cats, couldnt get pike in time for opening day....my dad tried. Hope to see you out there anyway! We've been cleaning up the place for a couple months, the bait house was trashed!....looks better than it ever did!! Just wait and see!
> Rainbow owners daughter


hey thats cool... i'll still be out there! been going there for years.. so whats the phone number there?


----------



## H2O Mellon

rainbow owner said:


> The sign says trout and cats, couldnt get pike in time for opening day....my dad tried. Hope to see you out there anyway! We've been cleaning up the place for a couple months, the bait house was trashed!....looks better than it ever did!! Just wait and see!
> Rainbow owners daughter


Sounds like you guys are doing a good job. Keep the folks happy and a place that we can bring our kids/older family members and you'll make a killing, but if it's ran like it has been for close to 10 years and ........


----------



## Sundance

where is this place?


----------



## PhotoGuy513

Sundance said:


> where is this place?


in fairborn, ohio near rt 4 & rt 235

its on rt 235


----------



## DustYaFishin

I went about 3 times to rainbow last year and it sucked every time. I fished early in the morning once and later in the night a couple times. I went towards the end of summer. I stayed almost the whole 12 hours each time and never got any bites, and neither did any of the other guys on the lakes. I've had some okay experiences with rainbow prior to last year, so hopefully this new management keeps a tight ship. The price last year was like $12-13 I think. Bill's Trout Lake was a better spot for me - caught a 15lb shovelhead and my buddy caught a 30 pounder. Every year I hear the same thing with Bill's. People say its not going to be open or they're selling it and it's going to be under new management. I think these are ploys to get people to come in hoping for better luck.

I'll give rainbow another shot this year and if it sucks, I may just say screw pay-lakes this year and hit up the river.

Dust


----------



## hunted

i gave up on pay lakes a long time ago.i found it more rewarding to catch a fish out of a public lake.the last pay lake that i even got a thimble full of enjoyment was one called millers lake somewhat between greenfield and leesburg.caught fish out of that hole pretty much every time i went.then,new ownership,they couldn't run across the street,let alone run a lake,and then it eventually died.one of the R and L owner's kids bought it,put a big house on it,and the lake probably hasn't seen a fishing pole in 12-13 years.thats a shame too


----------



## TomC

Yeah I gave up on playlakes too. Why pay 12-15 bucks to go, when you can go to a public lake and not have to worry about people crossing your lines and possibly sitting for hours and not catching a thing. 

I think the only way id actually fish at rainbow again is if they drained most of the lakes and cleaned them out. I went to try Bills trout lakes once, but i wasnt allowed to fish them because they had a sign saying no superlines allowed, not sure why.


----------



## EyeCatchN

hunted said:


> i gave up on pay lakes a long time ago.i found it more rewarding to catch a fish out of a public lake.the last pay lake that i even got a thimble full of enjoyment was one called millers lake somewhat between greenfield and leesburg.caught fish out of that hole pretty much every time i went.then,new ownership,they couldn't run across the street,let alone run a lake,and then it eventually died.one of the R and L owner's kids bought it,put a big house on it,and the lake probably hasn't seen a fishing pole in 12-13 years.thats a shame too


Yea man Millers lake was a hot spot right at the little beach and the dock across the lake but good times gone.The NEW Fat Cats paylake off 71 and 62 was nice last year.Got some nice blue and flaties in the middle of the day most times.


----------



## hunted

i caught fish pretty much all around millers,was some good times there


----------



## iam20fan

nice article in the sunday dayton daily news about rainbow lakes.sounds like the new owners want to make a family friendly place. thats awesome.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o

yeah I agree on the article, but I wouls really like to see proof of a lake sturgeon that the big lake. I just wonder if that is a true "fish story".


----------



## chubbahead

The sturgeon story is probably not correct. It could be though. There were two sturgeon stocked in the lake right in front of the baithouse in the 70's(I think). When I was going, up until about 10 years ago, people were still claiming they were alive. I don't think they have ever been caught and I really doubt they are alive.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o

chubbahead said:


> The sturgeon story is probably not correct. It could be though. There were two sturgeon stocked in the lake right in front of the baithouse in the 70's(I think). When I was going, up until about 10 years ago, people were still claiming they were alive. I don't think they have ever been caught and I really doubt they are alive.


I thought sturgeons had to have deep water to survive? I could be wrong but that lake isn;t that deep, certainly not as deep as the other big lake close to Route 4


----------



## pendog66

chubbahead said:


> The sturgeon story is probably not correct. It could be though. There were two sturgeon stocked in the lake right in front of the baithouse in the 70's(I think). When I was going, up until about 10 years ago, people were still claiming they were alive. I don't think they have ever been caught and I really doubt they are alive.




Depending on conditions sturgeons have been known to live well over 100 years. If they did put one or two in the lake during the 70's with deep enough water and enough food to stay alive it should still be alive


----------



## pendog66

after some recent news i have received today i will not ever fish at rainbow again, area catfisherman PM me and i will tell you the news and you will also boycott the lake


----------



## H2O Mellon

I sent Rainbow Owner a message and placed a call into the storefront area of Rainbow. Let's at least give the owners an oppertunity to respond and tell their side of things. 

Earlier today after reading ther article in the DDN, I was happy and excited about the idea of the Rainbow image being cleaned up. In fact, I thought it sounded like a place where I could bring my wife and kids.


----------



## flathunter

Could someone send me a pm regarding this new, news?


----------



## bigdogsteve-o

What was heard today was not from one of the owners but the grandson about doing some things that I didn't agree with and I told the grandson that he should leave the local waters alone. I want to point out again that it WAS NOT one of the actual owners


----------



## dinkbuster1

bigdogsteve-o said:


> What was heard today was not from one of the owners but the grandson about doing some things that I didn't agree with and I told the grandson that he should leave the local waters alone. I want to point out again that it WAS NOT one of the actual owners


if its true we really need to be on "Watch"......seriously!


----------



## bigdogsteve-o

I hope that it is not true. but believe me my eyes will be open and looking to make sure that it doesn't happen


----------



## bassattacker

seconds bigdogsteve, all i can say is wow and not a good way to start off things.

even though it wasnt one of the actual owners, it does reflect apon there business and if the grandson plans on going forth with that idea, its not going to be good for the business even if it isnt the owners there selves, if they allow it it will reflect apon there judgement on how they intend to do business, and word of mouth travels fast.jmo


----------



## bigdogsteve-o

bassattacker said:


> seconds bigdogsteve, all i can say is wow and not a good way to start off things.
> 
> even though it wasnt one of the actual owners, it does reflect apon there business and if the grandson plans on going forth with that idea, its not going to be good for the business even if it isnt the owners there selves, if they allow it it will reflect apon there judgement on how they intend to do business, and word of mouth travels fast.jmo


I totally agree that what he does can in fact hurt the business, but I am hoping that once the owners get wind of what he is planning on doing that they will give him a slap up side the head and tell him to not touch the local waters. IF they do I am sure alot of people will in fact boycott the lake for ever


----------



## bassattacker

i was never a fan of it to begin with but i was never into paylaking anyways, alot of people are going to be watching and paying close attention for this and i am one. i wonder if the owners even know and since the owners come on here im sure alot of us would like to hear there thoughts on this, i sure know id like to hear them.


----------



## rainbow owner

Hello to all! the "rumors" that you are hearing about Rainbow Lakes are completely false, all of the lakes are stocked with farm raised fish, we have documentation to prove that the information that was told is utterly untrue! We would never stock with fish from local rivers, we want to bring the reputaion of the lakes back up!!! We have worked very hard to make this a great place to fish and bring your families!! We appologize for the stupid comments that may have been made, and want everyone to be assured that these rumors are false. We hope that you give Rainbow Lakes a try, and you will all return again and again! We also hope that everyone got to take a look at the article that was run in the Dayton Daily News on Sunday in the sports section!!!! Thanks to all who have visited the lakes!!
Rainbow Owners Daughter in law


----------



## H2O Mellon

rainbow owner said:


> Hello to all! the "rumors" that you are hearing about Rainbow Lakes are completely false, all of the lakes are stocked with farm raised fish, we have documentation to prove that the information that was told is utterly untrue! We would never stock with fish from local rivers, we want to bring the reputaion of the lakes back up!!! We have worked very hard to make this a great place to fish and bring your families!! We appologize for the stupid comments that may have been made, and want everyone to be assured that these rumors are false. We hope that you give Rainbow Lakes a try, and you will all return again and again! We also hope that everyone got to take a look at the article that was run in the Dayton Daily News on Sunday in the sports section!!!! Thanks to all who have visited the lakes!!
> Rainbow Owners Daughter in law


Thanks for addressing this matter. I think it shows alot of fortitude just addressing it.


----------



## WalIkng

I fished rainbow lakes on wednesday night and did fairly well. I wasnt expecting to catch much but ended up with 7 channels and 2 trout. The place really seems to be cleaned up compared to the years before.


----------



## rainbow owner

WalIkng said:


> I fished rainbow lakes on wednesday night and did fairly well. I wasnt expecting to catch much but ended up with 7 channels and 2 trout. The place really seems to be cleaned up compared to the years before.


Thanks for the great comment we are trying very hard to bring back 
Rainbow Lakes good reputation again. We have cleaned the grounds 
and the bait house up. We had to repair lots of things, and want to
make it a good place to bring everyones families back. The rumor was 
started by someone I waited on, my grandson was joking. It was taken 
out of content. We are stocking great looking farm raised fish, and hope 
you all enjoy coming to the lake. Rainbow Owners wife.


----------



## rainbow owner

WalIkng said:


> I fished rainbow lakes on wednesday night and did fairly well. I wasnt expecting to catch much but ended up with 7 channels and 2 trout. The place really seems to be cleaned up compared to the years before.


Thanks so much for coming out to see for yourself, we are working very
hard to make the lake the way it used to be for our kids years ago.
Rainbow owners wife.


----------



## rainbow owner

bigdogsteve-o said:


> What was heard today was not from one of the owners but the grandson about doing some things that I didn't agree with and I told the grandson that he should leave the local waters alone. I want to point out again that it WAS NOT one of the actual owners


I waited on you that day, my grandson loves to fish, and we want you to
know we buy beautiful farm raised fish. Hope to see you out there again
soon. If memory serves me right we were all talkin about river fishin.
Rainbow Owners wife


----------



## rainbow owner

H2O Mellon said:


> Thanks for addressing this matter. I think it shows alot of fortitude just addressing it.


Your welcome we only want to bring back the good name of Rainbow Lake.
Rainbow Owners wife


----------



## rainbow owner

Rainbow Lakes phone number is 318-5757
Hope to see you all there
Rainbow owners wife


----------



## H2O Mellon

Heck, the river is blow out, I may go fishing for crappie or something tomorrow, so I may stop in and get some bait and say hello.


----------



## dip

how does one know which pond to fish? doesn't rainbow have 11 or 13 ponds?


----------



## bigdogsteve-o

rainbow owner said:


> I waited on you that day, my grandson loves to fish, and we want you to
> know we buy beautiful farm raised fish. Hope to see you out there again
> soon. If memory serves me right we were all talkin about river fishin.
> Rainbow Owners wife


I am not trying to get into a debate about all this, Your grandson said he was going to start taking fish out of the rivers, yes we was talking about fishing in the rivers and that is when he made the comment. I am glad you are saying that no fish will be taken out of the local waters. When I told the people I told about it I was just trying to make it be known that it was said, I had no idea it would take on a life of its own, but I know what I heard and hope we can get past this, You said you get your from other places and I accept that and now from my point of view this issue is now over.


----------

